

Be careful, your love of science looks a lot like religion - smtddr
http://qz.com/476722/be-careful-your-love-of-science-looks-a-lot-like-religion/

======
beerbajay
What a awful, sloppy article.

> Being a scientist requires having faith in uncertainty, finding pleasure in
> mystery, and learning to cultivate doubt

No, being a scientist requires identifying uncertainty, investigating mystery,
and doubting results until they are sufficiently repeated.

> scientism: the notion that science has exclusive access to the truth

You can of course discover/reveal "truths" (facts!) without the science but
these can be tested/confirmed via the scientific method.

> dismissingly brands Shakespeare and Chekhov as without intellectual value

This is a seriously disingenuous attack on the unnamed researcher who almost
certainly isn't counting the humanities amongst his targets.

> Science wouldn’t appear so harshly incompatible with spirituality.

Ah! The hidden agenda, finally.

